# Pedigree for potential puppy



## King1122 (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm looking at a female puppy and the breeder showed me the parents pedigree, but I really don't know what I'm looking at or for. Any help, thoughts or ideas on her? Thanks


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

what are you looking for ?


you need to actually go and see the pup -- more than once -- 
evaluate the pup and the parents that are right there in front of you 


as far as the pedigree , to my eye, my thoughts are that there is a long
history of hobby bred dogs -- 


you need to see them -- they may be great pets , or complete disasters


----------



## King1122 (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm wanting a female with a medium to low drive. She will be a pet. We do a lot of obedience training, but not much beyond that. The parents elbows were marked as normal and the hips marked as good. Location wise we are too far to meet her in person before purchase if we did decide to get her. I love the look of the puppy and parents, but I don't see much in her pedigree.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

King1122 said:


> I'm wanting a female with a medium to low drive. She will be a pet. We do a lot of obedience training, but not much beyond that. The parents elbows were marked as normal and the hips marked as good. Location wise we are too far to meet her in person before purchase if we did decide to get her. I love the look of the puppy and parents, but I don't see much in her pedigree.


I don't see any listing for the sire on the OFA website. There is nothing for "Hilltop the Duke." There is nothing special about this litter that you couldn't find locally. I wouldn't travel or have a puppy from this litter shipped to me. All puppies look good and are cute, so do most parents. That is not a reason to go with a dog that will be with you for 10-12 years.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

There isn't much in her pedigrees. Several generations back they imported from Germany some dogs. Where you see OFA46F -- that means hips passed OFA for not having hip dysplasia at 46 months old for that dog with a Fair rating. G would be good. OFEL would be elbows -- no ratings on these, they are either normal or not, if it is normal than it is good. 

Do not be concerned about the sire and dam of the puppies not being listed, as we get the pedigree when we register our dog, usually way before we might have an OFA rating for them. Where you see DNA numbers on some dogs, well that is normally just stating that DNA is on file. If a stud is used more than 7 times or more than 3 times in a year, then DNA has to be on file for him. 

There are no titles that I can see. Some venues are not AKC, so they would not be listed on an AKC pedigree, like C-wags Rally, TDI, IPO, etc. You'll have to trust your breed on that, or look at what they can show you, but it is not the end of the world it the dogs are not titled or champions -- what is important is how the animals are kept and what their temperament is.


----------



## King1122 (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks for your input guys. I think she is just not the puppy for us. I don't need a top line pup, but I want something higher quality than what this pup offers. Appreciate your time and thought.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Selzer,
Am I understanding your post correctly? You breed dogs before the OFA ratings come back?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Slamdunc said:


> Selzer,
> Am I understanding your post correctly? You breed dogs before the OFA ratings come back?


What I said was that you get the pedigree for the sire and the dam when you register them, usually shortly after you acquire them, possibly at 8 weeks or 6 months -- before you would have an OFA rating on them. 

So when you show their pedigree to potential buyers, their OFA ratings would not be listed on the pedigree.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Oh, and OFA ratings do not show on litter certificates either or titles. I did that 1 time. I called then, and asked, and they said, the litter certificates do not have that information, just the pedigree of the pup. So, I just copy the sire and dam's pedigree and don't pay for litter certificates. 

Now, on the registration application, sire and dam's info and titles will be present. That's all you need to worry about. When you send off your pup's papers it will be on them.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

I checked the OFFA website for the hip and elbow ratings on the sire and dam. The dam was listed on the OFA site, the sire wasn't. I'm really not concerned about what the pedigree says for hips or what the breeder says, for that matter. I go by what facts I can check. If I am told that the parents are OFA good and the OFA website does not show the dogs, well that is a big red flag for me. 

Reminds me of the arrogant breeders that say "I've been doing this for 40 years and I can read X rays better than OFA." LMAO. The first clue to run, IMHO. IMO, there is only one reason a breeder wouldn't OFA dogs that they are going to breed, because they know they will not pass.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Slamdunc said:


> I checked the OFFA website for the hip and elbow ratings on the sire and dam. The dam was listed on the OFA site, the sire wasn't. I'm really not concerned about what the pedigree says for hips or what the breeder says, for that matter. I go by what facts I can check. If I am told that the parents are OFA good and the OFA website does not show the dogs, well that is a big red flag for me.
> 
> Reminds me of the arrogant breeders that say "I've been doing this for 40 years and I can read X rays better than OFA." LMAO. The first clue to run, IMHO. IMO, there is only one reason a breeder wouldn't OFA dogs that they are going to breed, because they know they will not pass.


I was only commenting as to why it would not be listed on the pedigree of the sire and the dam, for the sire and the dam. That is all I was saying. If you want to make it more that that, ok. But if your breeder gives you a pedigree of the sire and of the dam, the OFA numbers for the sire and dam will most likely not be there, and that is nothing to worry about. That is all of what I am saying. Yes, you can easily look it up in the OFFA database. Just make sure you have the name exactly right because you if you have Vom listed instead of VON, then it will not show up.


----------



## King1122 (Jun 30, 2014)

She showed me the dams results, but you are right. When I talked to her she said the Sire is not yet 2 his birthdate is 6/2014. She said she did prelims, but he is not rated yet. Obviously not ideal. My male will hit 24 months old at the end of this month. I'd never consider breeding him before his hips/elbows were rated. Glad we are passing on this pup.


----------

